# Colt double eagle



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’ve scoured the internet for a value of this gun and came up with a wide range. I have a 1989 Colt Double Eagle in stainless. It’s 1 of 1000 guns made in 1989. It’s in 9/10 shape in all aspects. Have all original paperwork and box. Very low round count. Anyone have an idea of what this pistol is worth?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Looking at completed auctions on gunbroker there's only 1 1989 edition that's been on there recently and it sold for $924.18
I didn't see where it said anything about 1 of 1000 on it so it may not be the same as what you have, but the serial number was like 547 or something low

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/847704060

There are several others that have been on there recently, but not first editions. They've been bid up to the $700ish range give or take from what it looks like.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Looking at completed auctions on gunbroker there's only 1 1989 edition that's been on there recently and it sold for $924.18
> I didn't see where it said anything about 1 of 1000 on it so it may not be the same as what you have, but the serial number was like 547 or something low
> 
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/847704060
> ...


Thanks link. I’ve seen $600-$1500. I’ve read in a few places that Colt only made 1000 in the first year of production (in .45acp).


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah it looks like they made some officer size frames that seem to bring a quite a bit more money. Cool gun none the less


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one also. It has not been shot since the 80's. I was also wondering what its value is.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotta be a Colt forum where you can find a value. I have a S&W .22 pistol that I’ve had for over 20 years. Had no idea of value. Paid $300.00 for it. Turns out it’s worth over $1200 instant offers on the S&W forum.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Gotta be a Colt forum where you can find a value. I have a S&W .22 pistol that I’ve had for over 20 years. Had no idea of value. Paid $300.00 for it. Turns out it’s worth over $1200 instant offers on the S&W forum.


An older K-22 ?


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Good recommendation, Boardfeet. I never thought of that. I'll look for a forum.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay Ranger said:


> Good recommendation, Boardfeet. I never thought of that. I'll look for a forum.




Coltforum.com
Some very knowledgable people on there.


----------

